# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: Kaukojunien aikataulut muuttuvat 31. lokakuuta

## RSS

Kaukojunien aikataulut muuttuvat 31. lokakuuta

VR:n kaukojunien aikataulut muuttuvat 31. lokakuuta. Useimpien muutosten tavoitteena on parantaa junaliikenteen täsmällisyyttä tulevana talvena.

Aikataulut muuttuvat eniten häiriöalttiilla Tampere−Jyväskylä−Pieksämäki-välillä, missä matka-ajat pitenevät keskimäärin kymmenellä minuutilla. Joidenkin yksittäisten junien matka-ajat pitenevät enimmillään 15 minuuttia ja toisten taas nopeutuvat joillakin minuuteilla riippuen siitä, kuinka junakohtaamiset saadaan sujuvasti järjestettyä yksiraiteisella rataverkolla. Myöhästelyt Tampereen ja Pieksämäen välillä heijastuvat nopeasti myös muun Suomen junaliikenteeseen.

Pendolinojen aikatauluihin lisätään liikkumavaraa kaikkialla Suomessa, kun Pendolinon kallistusjärjestelmän tuomaa hyötyä ei enää oteta huomioon aikatauluissa. Kallistusjärjestelmä sallii nopeamman ajon myös kaarteissa.

*Muutoksia pääradan aamuvuoroihin*

Tampereelta Helsinkiin pääsee jatkossa aamuisin kahdella Pendolinolla neljän sijaan, mutta paikkatarjonta aamun junissa ei vähene muutoksen myötä. Muutoksen tarkoituksena on lisätä tilaa Helsingin ahtaalle ratapihalle ruuhka-aikana.

Tampereelta seitsemältä Helsinkiin lähtevä Pendolino tulee Jyväskylästä. Junaan on Seinäjoelta IC-junayhteys, joka korvaa aiemmin kulkeneen Pendolinon S 40.Kahdeksalta Helsinkiin lähtevä Pendolino tulee Kokkolasta. Junaan on Jyväskylästä yhteys IC-junalla, joka korvaa aiemmin Pieksämäeltä lähteneen Pendolinon S 82.Vaihtoehtona on matkustaa hitaammilla IC-junilla suoraan Helsinkiin.

*Uusia ja lakkautettuja junavuoroja*

Liikenteeseen tulee 31. lokakuuta alkaen kaksi uutta junavuoroa.

Tampereelta Helsinkiin pääsee jatkossa lauantaisin uudella IC2-junavuorolla, joka lähtee klo 6.04.Helsingistä Imatralle alkaa kulkea arkisin uusi Pendolino-vuoro, jonka lähtöaika on klo 12.12.

Seuraavat junavuorot lopetetaan kokonaan tai osamatkaltaan:

IC 86 Jyväskylästä Tampereelle ma-su klo 8.22, Tampereelta lähtee sen paikalla klo 10.07 juna IC2 168 HelsinkiinS 87/61 Helsingistä Jyväskylään ja Seinäjoelle ma-pe ja su klo 12.30, Jyväskylään pääsee junalla IC2 87 klo 12.06IC2 103 Helsingistä Imatralle ma-pe klo 9.00IC2 978 Turusta Helsinkiin pe klo 23.58

Pendolino S 89 klo 14.30 Helsingistä Jyväskylän kautta Kuopioon kulkee jatkossa Jyväskylästä eteenpäin vain perjantaisin.Pendolino S 7 klo 15.12 Helsingistä Joensuuhun kulkee lauantaisin vain Imatralle saakka.

Aikataulukauden vaihtumisen yhteydessä myös yksittäisille muille junille tulee aikataulumuutoksia. Lisäksi joissakin junavuoroissa kalusto vaihtuu.

Esimerkiksi Pendolinot S 1 ja S 8 Helsingin ja Joensuun välillä muuttuvat IC-juniksi.IC2 118 Imatralta Helsinkiin muuttuu Pendolinoksi. Juna alkaa kulkea myös sunnuntaisin, ja sen matka-aika nopeutuu yli puoli tuntia.Pendolino S 90 Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin muuttuu IC2-junaksi, ja matkustajat voivat vaihtaa Tampereella Helsinkiin menevään Pendolinoon.

Allegro-junien aikataulut muuttuvat jo 30. lokakuuta. Muutokset johtuvat siitä, että Venäjä pitää kellot kesäajassa, minkä vuoksi maiden väliseksi aikaeroksi tulee talvella kaksi tuntia.

Uudet aikataulut löytyvät VR Matkahausta osoitteesta www.vr.fi tai kännykällä osoitteesta mobile.vr.fi. Uusia taskuaikataulukirjoja voi ostaa asemilta. Tarkempia tietoja saa myös VR Asiakaspalvelusta numerosta 0600 41 900 (1 euro/puhelu + pvm) ja VR:n asemilta.



Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------

